# Finished sea turtle



## daisyduke (Apr 13, 2020)

Not completely loving it but I finished it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice,,,,


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2020)

Most people focus on the shell but you focused on the animal inside.


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Most people focus on the shell but you focused on the animal inside.


I guess that’s a compliment? Lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Several artists on here,,,,I couldn't draw a stick man,,,,


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2020)

daisyduke said:


> I guess that’s a compliment? Lol


I have no way with words and yes it was/is an amazing animal drawing.
Almost as he is coming out of his shell.
I really like it.


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I have no way with words and yes it was/is an amazing animal drawing.
> Almost as he is coming out of his shell.
> I really like it.


Thank you!


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2020)

daisyduke said:


> View attachment 1012216


Much better full frame,,,,great work,,,,


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks great! How long have you been painting?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2020)

What is the turtles name ?


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 13, 2020)

I like it. I liked the mermaid riding the killer whale into the sunset but this one is more detailed and abstract at the same time. Awesome!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> I like it. I liked the mermaid riding the killer whale into the sunset but this one is more detailed and abstract at the same time. Awesome!


I definitely missed that one.


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 14, 2020)

Dave 48 said:


> Looks great! How long have you been painting?


Thank you! Well I took a painting class in high school that was it.. haven’t painted since then until now


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 14, 2020)

Awesome job!


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2020)

That's awesome.  Can't even see the numbers! (Kidding)


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 14, 2020)

Doug B. said:


> That's awesome.  Can't even see the numbers! (Kidding)


Haha


----------



## Rabun (Apr 15, 2020)

She's a happy turtle!  Very nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2022)

ttt


----------



## specialk (Aug 27, 2022)

oh lawd!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2022)

Been awhile


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 28, 2022)

Be careful responding to this thread…. Looks like most that have got banned’ed fer some reason! !


Moderator note:  no members were banned due to this thread.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 29, 2022)

???


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

Beautiful. That's one skill I definitely don't have.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2022)

daisyduke said:


> Not completely loving it but I finished it.



Don't look like it's fiished quite yet.  It took several decades to finish the Mona Lisa and folks are still talking bout it.


----------



## SMPL LFE (Oct 21, 2022)

Great job!


----------

